# Me and all the friends in my head



## Saphire (Mar 20, 2012)

Yuck, this is WAYYYYY to early to be up! It's pourring buckets of rain outside, so it's going to be a jungle at work too.  I just hope this does not change my requetst for an early departure... (sigh) I would really hate to miss the bus! OK this is not like the good old days where the gang got together and put smiles on people's faces and even if i hadn't seen him in to long a while I still feel the need to say goodbye. IT SUCKS big time! He did not deserve this stupid cancer and he didn't deserve to die from it either! Watch over us my friend and keep us from harm.

:shock::shock::shock: Already!!! time flies... i don't wanna go to work!!! OH yeah, it's already thursday... today and tommorow then the week-end!!! Happy dance!!!! Hopefully the treatment for the aquariums has arrived and we can start preping to get rid of this crap. Note to self STOP PROGRAMMING THINGS TO HAPPEN!!!!! At least we caught the infestation early on so it had little time to actually spread and do damage. 
(chanting) All our fish will survive this, all our fish will survive this...


OK,ok stop procratinating and hit the shower, we gotta leave in 40 min. 
Hey hubby's getting up, maybe I can get him to come wash my back...

ok so 1-2-3 go!

Have a good day!


----------



## Saphire (Mar 20, 2012)

All right, now can someone explain or remind me why it is that teens ( no offence to any of our teens here) always seem to think that parents are a bank? My step daughter called about an hour ago to inform her dad that she was going to her prom and she nor her mother had any money to pay for the prom outfit... Guess what, neither do we... Now don't get me wrong, i don't have any objection to paying stuff when it is required but in this case i'm totally against the going to the prom thing cuz she's not actually graduating high school; they are throwing her out cuz she's turning 18 and she's still in grade 9. I may sound really mean but in my view the high school prom is to celebrate the fact that you have worked hard and have gotten the diploma that comes from the work. Am i wrong??? 
I can understand she wants to go with her friends too... I get it but we still cannot afford the expenses of the whole prom thing. We are talking dress, shoes,purse, hair, make-up : a good what 500$... I mean that is 2/3 of our montly rent! 
Pay-back is a bear it makes me wish i had been a better teen, maybe my karma as a step-mom wouldn't be so frustrating! On the other hand it's good practice for when I do actually have a kid of my own, right?


----------



## Saphire (Mar 20, 2012)

Lots of stuff going on here these days... Treatement for C Cotti is finally in and we are to start the decontamination process of our 3 aquariums over the week end.. WEEEEEE, loads of fun and water changes for the next 45 days... NOT! :twisted:

On a happier note, we have started the betta barack housing project! Test tank number 1 was make last night with limited success. We are using 5.6 mm acrylic and our seams still have to many air bubbles in them to be water tight. We will either have to silicone them or put the saw throught it and start over.This is a 35 X 7.5 X 7.5 tank with 3 fixed compartments. Filtration method is still under discussion since we are considering several options.

(Note to self: watching "Tanked" on animal planet is not a good idea... you do not have the space or floor to have anything bigger than 35 gal yet!) 

We also have a breeder friend who posted pic of his last batch of black HM! sigh! i'm in love.... Why, oh why do we not have more tank space???


----------



## Saphire (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok so, my friend twisted my arm a little bit. We are getting a pair of superblack HM on tuesday. He also has a match of red- bleu dragons growing...:s we so have to finish thatcher Barrack Asap; thère are way to many gorgeous fish out there!


----------



## Saphire (Mar 20, 2012)

It's still wayyyyyy to early to be up.... im a coffee zombie ... hhmmmm coffeeeeee...

but , oh, happy dance, the S.A.M. auction is 48 hours away and so is the purchase of my new superstar. 

See the friend mentionned in the previous post is a Montréal area breeder. He is good!!! Anyhow, i visited him last tuesday to discuss the betta baracks design and we took an in dept look at his current stock... 

Note to self: do not look at the fish when at Bettalogue's place! You WILL be tempted to buy new... lol NOT!!!

Alfer carefull consideration and falling heads over heels for several fish, I decided to go for the absolutely fabulous HM black copper and red male. Hubby says I've got expensive taste but he was just 40$. Still debating whether he will be bred with the super black female we already have or if we should look into the little coppery girls Bettalogue was showing me.
The super black girl is already conditionned and waiting to be mated to the super black Boy (hubby nicknamed him Chico) so leaning more towards the second option.

Also put dibs on a pair of MG. they hatched yesterday so gots loads of time to set up for them. Another male that really got my attention was a offspring of a green diamond dragon. His color changes under the light from green to powder blue. 

Whaooo lokk at the time... ok stop fishies dreaming and get dressed now! 

Good day fish and fish lovers!!!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll definately be stalking this. hehehe


----------



## Saphire (Mar 20, 2012)

*New superstar is in the house*

OH yeah baby!!! When i told my hubby I had put 40$ on a new male, he shook his head saying I had expensive taste. 
Well, we just came back from the semi-annual auction of the french branch of Montréal aquatic society. We got lots of stuff, including the new male betta who is now comfortably installed in his new home.

Hubby was to busy with installing the others fish to acclimate so he took a while to check him out. First reaction was : Oh HELLO colors!!!!
I think he approves my new baby! Yay!!!! Pictures to come soon!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

yes, PLEASE post pictures of this gorgeous boy! :-D


----------



## Saphire (Mar 20, 2012)

New guy flaring at next tank neighbours. He's a black, red and copper HM 4.5 months old.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

wow look at those colours


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

"All right, now can someone explain or remind me why it is that teens ( no offence to any of our teens here) always seem to think that parents are a bank?" I never did :lol: then again when I was 9-12 I was not allowed a job, and she (mom) wouldn't let me out of the house enough to do stuff to get money on my own! So of course I would ask for 5 dollars or something under 10 usually. And she'd say "why?" I'd tell her and she'd say "no." always NO. :roll: So no she wasn't a bank she was a spiteful loan agency :lol: After that I was lucky I started dog walking - free, because I wanted to do it for the heck of it (loved dogs <3) and they just...started paying me... 5 dollars a week sometimes 10 =D


----------



## Saphire (Mar 20, 2012)

Been a little while since i've been on here; work has been keeping us rather busy! 
Few new projects have started: we have had a failed attempt at breeding the Superstar and Chico.  We'll be giving that another try pretty soon.
We also decided to try to reproduce another specie in the coming months: us! :lol: I'm not getting any younger and it's time to give it a try shot!
My hubby has just finished testing on our very first home built betta barack! whooopi! Soon my boys will be moving into a heated (they already are) AND filtered home. Less work for us on the water changes!!! All I need to do now is grow wall of java moss to make the separators opaque.

That's about all that's new around here for now!


----------

